# LUX SUV question



## Georgeofficial (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey guys! I’m planning to get Suburban to start doing SUV. How it is in south Florida? Miami area. I’m new in this industry, any advice? Thanks!


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh yeah come on down !
Uber says there are over 10,000 drivers in Miami . 
Hopefully you’re one of the lucky ones who can make 100 bucks a day.
I Recommend a 2019 suburban right off the lot.
Make sure you get every bell and whistle imaginable . 
Including color TVs and Xbox . karaoke and smoke machines.
With the car payment of $900 a month the repo man will be here in 4 to 5 months.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Get the B&W TV that way the repo man doesn't show up for 6 months.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Use Uber to meet folks that you can convert to regular customers, buy the commercial insurance and do private rides

I know the above posts are trying to say don’t do it but I know a couple of guys that are doing ok in the neighboring, but much smaller market, Ft Myers/Naples . And Select is our top paying rate. They bought one year old Suburbans (no TV) for around $40000 and are happy with their decision


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Check to make sure your city is allowing for Black/SUV enrollment. Some markets are capped and locked.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't get a Suburban! Buy a 2015 - 2017 Navigator. Even if it costs a couple thousand more upfront it will cost much less overall. Replacing the transmission, brake system and A/C on a Suburban every 100k miles is not cost effective.

Also, The Suburban is far from "luxury".


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

Georgeofficial said:


> Hey guys! I'm planning to get Suburban to start doing SUV. How it is in south Florida? Miami area. I'm new in this industry, any advice? Thanks!





UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Don't get a Suburban! Buy a 2015 - 2017 Navigator. Even if it costs a couple thousand more upfront it will cost much less overall. Replacing the transmission, brake system and A/C on a Suburban every 100k miles is not cost effective.
> 
> Also, The Suburban is far from "luxury".


Also, since you will have to go full blown commercial/limo for black, the Navigator will help you score clients over a Suburban. The ride is much nicer, and at that time they were based one the Ford T1 platform which was a spinoff from the P platform. Drive train wise they are a tuned up F150 Eco Boost which has been a surprisingly very reliable drive train. Engine is just as reliable as the GM 5.3 and 6.2 SBs but transmissions are flawless. In fact GM uses some of Ford's transmissions now. And this is coming from a guy who daily drives a 2018 Camaro. So it's not like I'm a Ford guy. The Navigators are better buys than both GMCs and Suburbans. For literally maybe 2-3k more.

Also, since you're going BLACK/SUV, find a good dry cleaners, find some decent suits, find a good barber, and for the love of God please don't be one of those classless-peasant-wannabe-I- bought a BLACK account, miscreants who wear a vest unbuttoned. Tie under vest, vest buttoned all the way except bottom button. Please, if you're going to wear a vest do it right.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Check to make sure your city is allowing for Black/SUV enrollment. Some markets are capped and locked.


It dosent matter if black/suv is capped. Or more to the point, you can work around that. Use Uber to meet new people to develop your own book of regular business. The goal is to build your own private ride business charging $2 or $3 a mile or more if you get that Navigator


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> It dosent matter if black/suv is capped. Or more to the point, you can work around that. Use Uber to meet new people to develop your own book of regular business. The goal is to build your own private ride business charging $2 or $3 a mile or more if you get that Navigator


Harder to convert people paying $0.80 a mile that take Uber X to pay $3 a mile than to convert people paying $4 a mile thattake Uber Black to $3 a mile. Select is just about dead in most markets. Especially considering X is more convenient and guaranteed to have a driver available withij 5 min but you cant be everywhere, every time.

Good luck, hope it works out.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

FXService said:


> Also, since you will have to go full blown commercial/limo for black, the Navigator will help you score clients over a Suburban. The ride is much nicer, and at that time they were based one the Ford T1 platform which was a spinoff from the P platform. Drive train wise they are a tuned up F150 Eco Boost which has been a surprisingly very reliable drive train. Engine is just as reliable as the GM 5.3 and 6.2 SBs but transmissions are flawless. In fact GM uses some of Ford's transmissions now. And this is coming from a guy who daily drives a 2018 Camaro. So it's not like I'm a Ford guy. The Navigators are better buys than both GMCs and Suburbans. For literally maybe 2-3k more.
> 
> Also, since you're going BLACK/SUV, find a good dry cleaners, find some decent suits, find a good barber, and for the love of God please don't be one of those classless-peasant-wannabe-I- bought a BLACK account, miscreants who wear a vest unbuttoned. Tie under vest, vest buttoned all the way except bottom button. Please, if you're going to wear a vest do it right.


The Uber Black/SUV drivers wear a tie in Phoenix? Exactly zero do here. Jean and a tshirt are common.... occasionally you'll see a guy "dressed up" in jeans and a plaid button down.

I see many of the same guys in the limo lot at LAX day after day. It would be nice grab their phone number if we ever needed to call them but they are just slobs. I know several operators that would call them. I guess they would rather sit in the lot for 5 to 6 hours waiting for a ping than to present themselves properly. I don't get it.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> The Uber Black/SUV drivers wear a tie in Phoenix? Exactly zero do here. Jean and a tshirt are common.... occasionally you'll see a guy "dressed up" in jeans and a plaid button down.
> 
> I see many of the same guys in the limo lot at LAX day after day. It would be nice grab their phone number if we ever needed to call them but they are just slobs. I know several operators that would call them. I guess they would rather sit in the lot for 5 to 6 hours waiting for a ping than to present themselves properly. I don't get it.


Most are dressed like slobs or very informal. But those are the same ones that always asked me how I had so many personal clients. Gotta take your job serious for others to take you serious. I have standards and my other Black/SUV friends do too. In this business presentation is everything. 


steveK2016 said:


> Check to make sure your city is allowing for Black/SUV enrollment. Some markets are capped and locked.


He can just buy a black car slot from someone trying to get rid of them. It's what I did initially. In Phoenix they're giving them away almost. I think they're going for $200 or less.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Harder to convert people paying $0.80 a mile that take Uber X to pay $3 a mile than to convert people paying $4 a mile thattake Uber Black to $3 a mile. Select is just about dead in most markets. Especially considering X is more convenient and guaranteed to have a driver available withij 5 min but you cant be everywhere, every time.
> 
> Good luck, hope it works out.


What I'm suggesting is pretty much what you say. A guy doing Uber lux suv can't make it

I'm not suggesting an on call taxi service, rather a "by appointment" ride service. $3 a mile may be too much, But $2 seems reasonable. And I have tested for demand

I routinely ask my riders going from the airport to a vacation home or hotel to let me pick them up when their vacation is over for the ride back to the airport. Unless they have already arranged for a ride they always agree. Also there are areas and times in my market that are underserved by Uber; notably 3 am to 4:30 am (early airport runs) and almost any time on the several islands. There have been times when I'm the only guy on one of the islands. There are island taxi companies that charge in the neighborhood of $2 a mile
And finally, the airport to Marco island ride (about 50 miles) that I get I once in a while is $90 (Uber XL) ..... pretty close to $2 a mile

So I'm convinced of the demand. Price? I'm not sure; but $2 a mile seems reasonable


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

oldfart said:


> What I'm suggesting is pretty much what you say. A guy doing Uber lux suv can't make it
> 
> I'm not suggesting an on call taxi service, rather a "by appointment" ride service. $3 a mile may be too much, But $2 seems reasonable. And I have tested for demand
> 
> ...


Yes, $2 per mile is sufficient if you are operating illegally without a license or insurance. It sounds like that's what your doing anyway.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Yes, $2 per mile is sufficient if you are operating illegally without a license or insurance. It sounds like that's what your doing anyway.


No not at all. For now I do scheduled rides on the app.

Commercial insurance is $4000 a year and the fees here in Lee county Fl are under $100 a year In neighboring Collier county they don't require a permit at all. I'll have an additional start up cost for advertising

I'm going to be away nov and dec so I'm not starting until my return. And I'll be doing it with my Explorer. I'm not doing a new car until I prove to myself it will work


----------

